

Life Extension Factor Klotho Enhances Cognition [pdf] - thewarrior
http://www.cell.com/cell-reports/pdf/S2211-1247(14)00287-3.pdf

======
fasteo
Too bad that I don´t have it.

It you have a 23andme.com account, you can check it by browsing your genetic
raw data and searching for SNP rs9536314.

TT is the normal one. I got this one.

GT is the one this article talks about.

~~~
thewarrior
Are there any pills that contain this factor ?

~~~
queensnake
[http://rockstarresearch.com/increase-longevity-and-
intellige...](http://rockstarresearch.com/increase-longevity-and-intelligence-
with-boosted-klotho-levels/)

> It turns out that lots of people get their klotho levels increased as a
> side-effect of taking prescription forms of “activated” vitamin D (VDRAs)
> for chronic kidney disease (CKD). But there’s no reason to wait until you’re
> almost dying and need dialysis to start benefiting from this knowledge.
> Instead, this implies that taking something like 0.25 mcg/day of Calcitriol
> or 1 mcg/day of Paricalcitol right now for someone without the beneficial
> KL-VS variant of the KL gene might actually give a huge longevity and IQ
> boost.

Also, maybe exercise! [http://mangans.blogspot.com/2014/07/klotho-increases-
both-lo...](http://mangans.blogspot.com/2014/07/klotho-increases-both-
longevity-and.html)

\-- just reporting what I've read, I have no idea whether it works / is safe.

~~~
fasteo
Great comment.

You can never go wrong with exercise; that´s for sure.

But I wanted to comment in the activated Vitamin D. People with CKD get this
form of vitamin D because their kidneys cannot build it (the last
hydroxylation step occurs in the kidney). So, in theory, supplementing with
regular Vitamin D3 could boost IQ and longevity.

~~~
silentvoice
Is this a proper excuse for me to enjoy the sun more every day?

~~~
fasteo
Sure it is. Not only for this IQ and longevity thing, but for a myriad of
health benefits[1]

The sun has made life possible in this planet and our body has evolved to use
it for its own benefit.

[1] [http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/](http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/)

